# EGGLINER LIGHTS/COACH LIGHTS.



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Has anyone replaced the lights on a eggliner with LEDs? 

How did you do it?

What about Aristo Streamliner cars?

Have you replaced the lights in there with LEDs? 

How did you do that/

JJ 

PS I need quick answers it is only 8 days till Marty's ( If you are reading this on Thursday Morning)


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

You have battery powered Eggliners? 
Interesting. I can't wait to see them.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By barnmichael on 16 Sep 2010 11:19 AM 
You have battery powered Eggliners? 
Interesting. I can't wait to see them. Only one.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, I am bringing my Eggliner set to Marty's. I used a battery powered Christmas light set on my coaches I made. You could use LED's. Getting out the old lights is a pain. Freezing the shell can help you in popping out the hot glue they used.


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

JJ, done that on a streamliner OBS. see 

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips3/streamliner_tips.html


----------

